# Ebenen relativ mittig ausrichten



## stephandziurla (28. August 2005)

Hi!
Ich hab mal eine Frage, weil ich gerade irgendwie aufm Schlauch stehe. Ich habe eine stinknormale HTML-Datei und möchte eine Ebene mit Inhalt einfügen. Normalerweise sieht das so (~) aus:

```
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; left:93px; top:40px; width:16px; height:538px; z-index:1">TESTINHALT
```

So. Nun möchte ich aber, dass die Ebene mit dem Inhalt *immer mittig* ausgerichtet ist und zwar horizontal, wie vertikal. Dabei soll es keine Rolle spielen, ob das Browserfenster maximiert ist oder nicht. Geht das überhaupt nur reinem HTML?


----------



## pamax (28. August 2005)

Hi,

   das geht mit css.
   css-Datei

```
.test {
  position:absolute;
  left: 50%;
  margin-left: -400px; /* neg. Hälfte von width:800px = horizontal zentriertes DIV */
  background-color:#000099;
  width:800px;
  height:100px;
  }
```
   html-Datei

```
<div class="test"></div>
```
 
   pMx


----------

